# Change color of battery icon and signal bars



## Rhodester757 (Jul 17, 2011)

hi guys,

i was wondering if anyone could help me to change the color of my batter icon and signal bar in my notification bar. I am running AOKP 29. And while i love the rom there are only options to change the color of the batter bar and the color of your signal if you use signal text.

I am looking to change the color of the signal bars and the batter icon without having to flash a theme.... preferably i would like to do it just as you can with changing the color of the clock in the settings of aokp

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

not possible right now. the systemUI,apk needs to be decompiled, new images thrown in there, and put all back together and thrown into the ROM. 
a theme needs to be flashed to do what you want to do.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

That and there are hundreds of images for the battery.


----------



## droidkevlar (Jul 1, 2011)

If you have the imgs of what you want them to be changed to, you can use VRTheme and it will only change those that you tell it to. Very simple to do. Hardest part is finding the imgs of what you want the sig and batt to look like.


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

I've been working on this for team liquid but its not working for me :-/ yet


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

i am still waiting on downloadable themes for ICS....ala CM7 theme chooser.


----------



## alatedseraph (Jan 23, 2012)

Mustang302LX said:


> That and there are hundreds of images for the battery.


yes but now there are hundreds of images for the nav bar and it still manages to change the colors, I think it actually changes the color of the whole bar not just the icons. I wonder if we can incorporate this somehow for the status bar.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Turdbogls said:


> i am still waiting on downloadable themes for ICS....ala CM7 theme chooser.


I am sure that it is coming. If MIUI can do it then I know for a fact the CM team can do it (For ICS of course).


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Wait a second, so this really can't be done? I mean, this is literally the very first mod I learned to make. Is there a reason you can't swap out the images in the systemui.apk?

"you cannot kill what you did not create".


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

What color are you looking for the signal icons to be? I have like 4 colors right now that can be flashed thru metamorph and it won't touch anything else in the systemUI. Battery icons are a different monster. The stock battery only has a few images that I can find. And they are weird numbers too. (like 5,7,28...ect.) I'm trying to figure out how to change those still. In the mean time, you can change the circular ones to anything you want as long as you name them the same as what's already in the systemUI folder.


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

Yes it can be done I was referring to allowing users to change the colors of the battery icons as we can navbar colors. Dynamically and on the fly


----------



## stastnysnipes26 (Jul 13, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/16299-how-to-change-out-system-images-using-7zip-for-the-noobbeginner/

Not very difficult


----------

